# Barney Cage?



## Jamie28291 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello.
I'm soon about to purchase a Syrian hamster although in recent weeks I am having trouble finding a spacious cage. However, I found one on zooplus called Barney, which is a large cage at a very good price. However, I noticed the top level was made of wood. I am concerned about this, as if the Hamster urinates or excretes on the wooden areas it may cause a smell and be uncomfortable for a hamster. I know you can potty train hamsters, but I'm still unsure whether I should buy a cage with wooden decking. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the barney is a great cage, if you have a hamster that is likely to urinate on the shelf you can coat it in a layer of plastikote before hand
you can buy it from B&Q

just give it 24 hours to dry and air out before you put hammy in


----------

